# Skype anone ?

## gentoo_newguy

Has anyone got any decent information on how to setup skype on Gentoo. 

I dont want to start emerging stuff that is not needed.

I have been looking on google but I am getting loads of diffrent answeres. 

Is it easy on Gentoo ? 

Thanks Guys

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

How difficult is to do

```
emerge -av skype
```

 ?

oh yes, maybe you have to add ACCEPT_LICENCE="skype_eula" in /etc/make.conf

If skype segfaults, you have to build with the qt-static USE flag.

----------

## monsm

Hi,

I haven't got any license stuff in my make.conf. Its just a matter of emerging it.

Mons

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

The licence stuff is mandatory with portage 2.2  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

2.2 is not stable, and if he is using unstable (~arch) stuff then he should already know how to emerge a package.  :Wink: 

gentoo_newguy, can you better describe what your exact problem is? To install a package you usually just do

```
energe <package-name>
```

If you don't know what the exact package name is just use emerge -S or eix to search for it.

----------

## cach0rr0

far as sound goes in Skype, it should "just work" if sound is already working correctly for you elsewhere

same goes for video - my webcam functions under skype without issue, and all i had to do was make sure I included USB_VIDEO_CLASS in my kernel, as well add my user to the 'video' group

it works flawlessly here for me, for whatever that's work. Beyond that I'd only be echoing what others have said - if you have specific questions, ask, but the install is no different than any other package really. 

You emerge. You configure. You test. You're sorted.

----------

## don quixada

I've found setting-up Skype from the ground-up to be nothing but problems! I cannot get the webcam to work at all! There is one "Howto", but it seems that it is out of date and even the kernel doesn't have my webcam module in it. It took me ages of searching to find what I think may be the right one. Right now there is issues with the v4l vs the v4l2 driver and there is no information on that at all... I would greatly appreciate a guide or at least some guidance!

dq

----------

## i92guboj

 *don quixada wrote:*   

> I've found setting-up Skype from the ground-up to be nothing but problems! I cannot get the webcam to work at all! There is one "Howto", but it seems that it is out of date and even the kernel doesn't have my webcam module in it. It took me ages of searching to find what I think may be the right one. Right now there is issues with the v4l vs the v4l2 driver and there is no information on that at all... I would greatly appreciate a guide or at least some guidance!
> 
> dq

 

You can hardly blame skype if your hardware is not correctly set up or not supported at all. It's like blaming firefox because your usb pen modem doesn't work...

Your problem there is a very different one. I suggest you to open a new thread explaining what your problem is, what exact hardware do you have, what have you tried and all the info you can supply.

----------

## don quixada

Yeah, you're probably right-- I was venting a little. I will start a new thread, but I still think it would be very helpful to have a Skype from the ground-up tutorial...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6155760.html

dq

----------

## iandoug

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oh yes, maybe you have to add ACCEPT_LICENCE="skype_eula" in /etc/make.conf
> 
> 

 

Um, I have

```

ACCEPT_LICENCE="skype_eula"

ACCEPT_LICENCE="dlj-1.1"

```

in make.conf but still get this:

```

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- net-im/skype-2.0.0.72 (masked by: skype-eula license(s))

A copy of the 'skype-eula' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/skype-eula'.

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.12 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

```

Any ideas?

Suggestion: Perhaps clearer instructions could be generated by emerge when printing the above error messages ...

thanks, Ian

----------

## John R. Graham

Yes!  The second ACCEPT_LICENSE overrides the first one.  Combine them into one line like so:

```
ACCEPT_LICENCE="skype_eula dlj-1.1"
```

  :Wink: 

- John

----------

## iandoug

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> Yes!  The second ACCEPT_LICENSE overrides the first one.  Combine them into one line like so:
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_LICENCE="skype_eula dlj-1.1"
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, I did that but emerge still says that the packages are masked:

```

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- net-im/skype-2.0.0.72 (masked by: skype-eula license(s))

A copy of the 'skype-eula' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/skype-eula'.

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.12 (masked by: dlj-1.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'dlj-1.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/dlj-1.1'.

```

So how do I make emerge happy?  :Smile: 

thanks, Ian

----------

## vode

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> Yes!  The second ACCEPT_LICENSE overrides the first one.  Combine them into one line like so:
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_LICENCE="skype_eula dlj-1.1"
> ```
> ...

 

Maybe there are just some typos: it is ACCEPT_LICENSE and skype-eula. So it is S not C and - not _. Hope this helps.

Vode

----------

## iandoug

 *vode wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe there are just some typos: it is ACCEPT_LICENSE and skype-eula. So it is S not C and - not _. Hope this helps.
> 
> Vode

 

Thanks... I had copied and pasted from XavierMiller above.

cheers, Ian

----------

## aisbaa

I didn't worked with skype_eula for me, but

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="@EULA"
```

did the trick.. And now fonts look afoul   :Laughing: 

----------

